# Cohutta WMA Foliage??



## Mangler (Oct 9, 2012)

A group of us are going up to Cohutta WMA this weekend and we are wondering about how thick the Foliage is this time of year. Have the leaves started to drop yet? Last year we went to Swallow Creek in November and you could easily see for 200-300yrds. Thanks in advance for the response! Trying to decide on whether or not to carry a climber up there.


----------



## mpwarrak (Oct 9, 2012)

I was up last week on Thursday and hiked 12 miles, never saw more than 40 yards in one direction, usually less.  Had a hog within 20 yards and couldn't see enough to send an arrow. Tons of leaves still.... Maybe this week is better...


----------



## Gerrik (Oct 9, 2012)

What section you guys going to? I'll be up there on the Cisco side, and I know done other forum members are going as well.


----------



## deereman (Oct 9, 2012)

My brother in law and I went up on Sunday and the leaves are falling but the foliage is still very thick in many areas.


----------



## Mangler (Oct 9, 2012)

Gerrik said:


> What section you guys going to? I'll be up there on the Cisco side, and I know done other forum members are going as well.



The "plan" is to concentrate on the NE section of the WMA. None of us has ever been up there, so we are going in blind. There's really no telling where we will end up, but should be fun either way


----------



## ngamtns (Oct 9, 2012)

We were there on Sunday scouting. Down low there is still alot of foliage. On the top around tater patch there was a area where the understory leaves were gone. I would recommend a climber.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 9, 2012)

Below 3000 the foliage is still thick


----------



## jasonyoung (Oct 9, 2012)

When is bear season over?  Dec. 2?


----------



## deadend (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd not bring a climber outside of archery season.  Bring a seat of some type and find cover.


----------



## mpwarrak (Oct 10, 2012)

Me and a buddy will be hunting the Emery Creek area and west.  South / southwest side. But we will be up there Thursday Only!  



Mangler said:


> The "plan" is to concentrate on the NE section of the WMA. None of us has ever been up there, so we are going in blind. There's really no telling where we will end up, but should be fun either way



Mangler, I checked the far northeast side last week.  (see my posts in "newbie needs advice in cohutta" in this bear forum)  Very thick and STEEP, but plenty of bear sign about 2 weeks old.  Tons of fresh hog sign, and a little deer sign.


----------



## Mangler (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2012)

Were you guys in Bi-lo today about 1 o'clock?


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 10, 2012)

I was up in the Grassy mtn  area today to check in and do some last min checking with my son. Leaves are changing good, but it is still thick not much have dropped.


----------



## Mangler (Oct 10, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Were you guys in Bi-lo today about 1 o'clock?



Nope, we are heading up in the morning (Thursday morning). Hopefully we will be able to do some quick scouting and be able to hunt in the evening.


----------



## mpwarrak (Oct 12, 2012)

Went all day yesterday, plenty of deer sign, some hog, almost no bear sign.  Hunted about 5  miles of trail, 1 mile off.  Saw no shootable animals, think we jumped a deer one time, and saw turkeys... maybe next time!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2012)

Mangler said:


> Nope, we are heading up in the morning (Thursday morning). Hopefully we will be able to do some quick scouting and be able to hunt in the evening.



Well there were some South Georgia guys in there in a green Chevy with a front tag for a Fitzgerald car dealership.   There were flirting with the cashier.


----------



## chevyman10709 (Oct 13, 2012)

Was up there today...still plenty of foliage everywhere. Some of the leaves way up high are falling but it's still hard to see more than 50-100 yards anywhere. Saw plenty of bear sign though but had no luck.


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Oct 15, 2012)

Hiked all over the top near Hemp Top and another trail. No sign of deer anywhere up the mountain. One small rooting area but no other pig sign. Found some Bear scat on the main trail and saw trees messed up from a month or so ago. Other than that, everyone I talked to on the trail said the saw nothing as well. Guess we went too high up for any animals Lol!


----------



## Mangler (Oct 15, 2012)

Our group ended up doing pretty well. We ended up with 2 bears (out of the 6 of us). A total of 5 bears seen, 1 doe, 2 chipmunks, and a hen turkey. I'm honestly glad we didn't kill anything else. I took all we had to get those bags of jelly out of the woods! 

We basically picked a trail and we all just spread out on it. Acorns were EVERYWHERE. You actually had to be careful walking the trails because it was walking on marbles for all the acorns.


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Oct 16, 2012)

did you hunt the south west part of the wma? I was north east and it was quiet and not activity


----------



## Mangler (Oct 16, 2012)

SuburbanShooter said:


> did you hunt the south west part of the wma? I was north east and it was quiet and not activity



We were in the NE corner too. We were in a Blue Chevy Truck, Bluish Grey Chevy truck, and a Grey 2-door Tahoe. What were you driving? Maybe we saw you up there.


----------

